# TT going - moving to S4, options? Advice.



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

After owning two TT's I have to move from a two door car to a four door car (to kids). I have a budget of £40K and I really want something sporty and not too heavy on the juice. I'm thinking:

Audi s4 stronic
BMW 530D
A5 sportback 3.0TDI

Well actually that's about it! If you guys had to do a similar switch what would you go for?

Lossy.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

mrlossy said:


> After owning two TT's I have to move from a two door car to a four door car (to kids). I have a budget of £40K and I really want something sporty and not too heavy on the juice. I'm thinking:
> 
> Audi s4 stronic
> BMW 530D
> ...


Good choices although I would seriously consider the 535D  More bhp and torque chipped compared to a TTRS


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

I think the 535 starts at £42K so a bit over budget. (£45K with sat nav and sound).

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

mrlossy said:


> I think the 535 starts at £42K so a bit over budget. (£45K with sat nav and sound).
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Only slightly over budget beg the missus for some funds lol 

For that price I guess you are referring to the new ones?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

a cheap people carier and a Lotus Exige.

your not going to go fast with the kids in , so why buy an expensive shed, and they all eat petrol big time.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

how long do you keep your cars for ? 
Do you want something with Manufacturers warranty ?
There is so much out there @ £40.
Why not buy a nice VW CC pasat as a family car for say 20-30k and buy your self a weekend toy with the rest.


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

Kept my TT for nearly four years. Was thinking the two car route, but my drive cannot accomodate 3 cars and visitors. Was thinking a 8 month old S4 with about 10K miles @£31k ish, maybe even an avant. I only do the nursery run with the kids then the fun begins. This isn't easy... I love my TT...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

2nd hand porsche cayenne

I have been round a track in one and you would not believe it


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

nice time test driving them all I gues. I'd have a look at the XF Jag too.
In your place though I think I would be out there looking for the lowest millage RS4 I could find, better deprciation than any of the other cars mentioned too.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2539091.htm


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

There are way too many of those (cayennes), x5s and range rovers where I live. It was on my list for a short time as I've always wanted a Porsche. If it wasn't for the kids a cayman s would be on my drive! But I have to think of all the happiness they bring..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

Anakin said:


> nice time test driving them all I gues. I'd have a look at the XF Jag too.
> In your place though I think I would be out there looking for the lowest millage RS4 I could find, better deprciation than any of the other cars mentioned too.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2539091.htm


The rs4 was on my first list but they do sub 20mpg. What a car though....


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

RS3 ? what a Car !
I get 30+mpg from the 2.5TSFI too.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup if your budget is 40k, RS3 should definitely be on the list. It is surprisingly well specc'd for an Audi and I would only need to add a few items that would bring it to a shade under 42k.

As it happens I was in my local Audi today and asked about lead times etc on the RS3. If I ordered now I would be looking at probably Jan/Feb next year :? . I didn't realise they obviously have to build the factory to make 'em first :roll:

I was tossing a coin about going TTRS or RS3 with it weighted 90-10 towards the TT... but the more I read and the more I look at the price difference plus the bonus of having proper rear seats... things are now looking 50-50 with a test drive in a normal A3 sportback this weekend - just to see how it feels


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

powerplay said:


> Yup if your budget is 40k, RS3 should definitely be on the list. It is surprisingly well specc'd for an Audi and I would only need to add a few items that would bring it to a shade under 42k.
> 
> As it happens I was in my local Audi today and asked about lead times etc on the RS3. If I ordered now I would be looking at probably Jan/Feb next year :? . I didn't realise they obviously have to build the factory to make 'em first :roll:
> 
> I was tossing a coin about going TTRS or RS3 with it weighted 90-10 towards the TT... but the more I read and the more I look at the price difference plus the bonus of having proper rear seats... things are now looking 50-50 with a test drive in a normal A3 sportback this weekend - just to see how it feels


Only thing that puts me off the rs3 is that the a3 is being replaced next year. I have had 2 a3s in the past. If the rs3 was in the new model it would be my no1 choice.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

mrlossy said:


> Only thing that puts me off the rs3 is that the a3 is being replaced next year. I have had 2 a3s in the past. If the rs3 was in the new model it would be my no1 choice.


Yeah understand completely it's one of my reservations also and I've had an A3 before too.

Trouble is, you can say that more or less about any RS car as normally the most powerful/sporty versions are the last to be released of any model range. The TTRS came along about 4 years after the current model, and the A3 range has never seen an RS version until now.

When the new style A3 hits the streets you won't see an S version for a while and an RS version will likely be years away. In my book, you either want the RS and play ball with Audi's release schedule... or you go without!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jag XF or A5 sportback for me


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

another vote for the jag XF


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I would not worry about the new shape A3, given the choise people would still go for a old shape RS4 over a new shape S4 the secondhand prices of the RS4 reflect that. I can't see you loosing out any more than any other new BMW, Audi, Jag etc over 4 years.
People in new shape a3's will still be green with envy when they see/hear you


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

It's an interesting choice!

The RS3 would be out for me...simply due to the age of the chassis.

The XF is awesome, but would I buy it over a 535d? Heart says yes, my mind absolutely says no. The 5 is an awesome car and for once BMW really nailed an interior. It's a very nice place to be, and the driving dynamics are stellar for a car of its size. But it can get pricey very quickly.

The A5 sportback is a weird beast to me. I can't think of any reason to get one over an A4. Help me out on this one guys...who is this car for? I'm not knocking it, I just don't get it! And I drove a 2.0T version of one for a month when my TT was getting fixed last July. It has an ungainly side profile in my view...like the bolted on an extra set of doors to a coupe...wait...they did!

If you want the latest and probably greatest and can wait a bit...the new 3 series saloon is coming early in 2012. Spy shots look promising in terms of its design. And sure, a 4 door 3 series is super common, but there is a reason for it...they **are** that great! If I needed 4 doors, I'd really prefer this over the 5 series. A 335d is an AWESOME thrill to drive!


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like a really good buy for £31k and only 8 months old.

S4 is a great car BUT, look a little plain IMO...great mpg though for what it is and quick too. Nothing really out there to beat it in its buggy carrying variant 

Daz


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I friend of a friend sold his S4 within 3 months of buying it. Fuel bills were a killer and he was nowhere near the guide mpg.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was surprised to see the S4 listed since the OP also mentioned fuel was a consideration. It's not that good.

I went from a TT to a B6 S4 due to planning for a family. Now we've got two kids and as mentioned above, you simply don't use a performance car when all the kids are in it *.

I nearly went for a new S4 Avant but instead went for the 2.0T Sline instead. It looks very similar i.e. the S4 doesn't really stand out from it and for the extra cost an S4 would have been I just loaded an A4. All the options get used all the time and hence we get value. The engine etc on the S4 would rarely have been used and hence would have been wasted on us.

The car's pokey enough in the real world for a bit of fun although it's obviously not gonna be a thriller..... and that's when your justification for getting a toy comes in :


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Yup if your budget is 40k, RS3 should definitely be on the list. It is surprisingly well specc'd for an Audi and I would only need to add a few items that would bring it to a shade under 42k.
> 
> As it happens I was in my local Audi today and asked about lead times etc on the RS3. If I ordered now I would be looking at probably Jan/Feb next year :? . I didn't realise they obviously have to build the factory to make 'em first :roll:
> 
> I was tossing a coin about going TTRS or RS3 with it weighted 90-10 towards the TT... but the more I read and the more I look at the price difference plus the bonus of having proper rear seats... things are now looking 50-50 with a test drive in a normal A3 sportback this weekend - just to see how it feels


A3 Sportback is a great car, been running the 2.0 TDI S-Line for a couple of years now after an RS4 (B5). You won't be disappointed. Just make sure you get roof rails - they really make the car in terms of looks IMHO - hopefully the RS3 comes with them as standard.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Taipei-TT said:


> It's an interesting choice!
> 
> The RS3 would be out for me...simply due to the age of the chassis.
> 
> ...


Go with your heart you know if you a buy a dull 5 series BMW a Jag XF will pull up beside you at the lights and you'll regret buying the BMW. Your getting rid of an interesting car don't buy a bland rep car


----------



## mrlossy (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow,

I've really enjoyed reading the responses!

In response -

The Jan Xf has a facelift late this year or early 2012 so that put me off. Also the car is the size of a small country, but nice!

I was going to buy a new 335D saloon until I found it is was being replaced next year, this would probably be my no.1 choice but I will require a four door car before it's released.

Yes I've heard bad stories about the economy of the S4 and this does worry me a bit.

The RS3 has been released too late for my liking, If there was a couple of years in between the model change I'd be happy but that's not the case.

The 5 series is a real contender but i'm not a BMW fan. It's on my short list because everyone says its a great car. it looks a bit dull but sporty ish in M Sport version.

The A4 TDI or 2.0TFSI has been considered but I want more perfomance than my TT. The only way here would be the 3.0 TDi SLINE.

It's really odd when with 40K it's hard to get that blend of practicality and sporty responsiveness.

I really appreciate the responses, it really is food for thought....

Lossy


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

The XF facelift is out now  Check the jaguar website it looks awesome 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Surprised an A6 didn't make the list if the Beemer did.

Having said that, I much preferred the old A6 over the old BMW. But the new Beemer looks very good IMHO.










As for the 535/530d engine, it's very good, but I did read that the Jaguar 3.0d unit is the first one to better it.

My brother in law has just bought an XF and it's a far nicer place to be than our Beemer - but then ours is the old 5 series.

I'd definitely test drive an XF if you're after a saloon. If it's an estate you want then the Beemer or Audi would be top of my list.


----------

